# Which of the Styles of Color are you using? Choosen from the LH Bottom of page.



## Wayne (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm interested in this because of some Menus I'm working on.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 14, 2019)

Light


----------



## mark james (Sep 14, 2019)

I voted IAP Light as this is what I had been using since the new options were available.  However, I am now using IAP Grey as recent vision problems spurred me to check which options was better.For me, the IAP Grey seems better.


----------



## VA Jim (Sep 14, 2019)

Default/IAP light -_ (My old dog says "I can learn new tricks, I just choose not to". ) _


----------



## Wayne (Sep 14, 2019)

I've updated the poll so you can vote again.


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 14, 2019)

Didn't know it could be changed! For what it's worth the Default Style is the IAP Light. The other's for my eyes are blech!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 14, 2019)

Light.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 14, 2019)

Wow!  Thanks for posting this. I had no idea this feature existed.  I was using light, but I just switched to IAP Gray because it is much easier for me to read.

Ed


----------



## darrin1200 (Sep 15, 2019)

I never new this option was even there. I use the default, because its the default. However, I checked the others out and think they would be great in dark or low light areas that you don’t want to disturb anyone else. Such as on a long international flight, which I will be taking soon.

I think for my morning reads, I will be sticking to the default/light setting. I find it brighter and easier on the eyes.


----------



## RangeRat (Sep 15, 2019)

I wasn’t aware of the options either. After checking them out, I think I’m gonna go for the dark and blue.


----------



## Charlie_W (Sep 15, 2019)

IAP Light for me.


----------



## 1shootist (Sep 15, 2019)

Voted..
IAP dark high contrast


----------



## skiprat (Sep 16, 2019)

I prefer the Gray version. There's enough contrast to make it easy to read and dark enough not to disturb my wife if I'm on my Kindle late at night.
I just noticed that we don't need to say what choice we've made as just clicking on an option shows who else has chosen that one too. 
What I also like is that it is so easy and quick to change. No having to go into your profile and mess about in there.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Sep 16, 2019)

Light works just fine for me!


----------

